# Diamond Club Fee Redemption



## Rockyrip (Apr 7, 2018)

During an update, I was told that I could ask diamond the point equivalent to the club fee amount owed and ask for those points to be applied and to have them send me a redemption check which I would then mail in to pay my club fee. This is different than using points valued at $.04 to pay my club fee. Of course when I call in to request this no one at Diamond has heard of this. Have any of Diamond Platinum members heard about this program? It reminds me of travel advantage, You use you points and 100% back on a hotel, flight or cruise, But in this case it’s your club fees.


----------



## DanZale2000 (Apr 8, 2018)

It's a lie. There is no such program.


----------

